# Spring Season and Rosters



## timbuck (Mar 29, 2021)

Now that we are a few weeks into the SCDSL season-  What are we seeing out there with rosters?
Any teams fold up at the last minute?  Are many kids playing more than 1 game per day to help fill in?
What do you think things look like for Fall?


----------



## JumboJack (Mar 29, 2021)

Not noticing anything out of the ordinary regarding rosters but games are being rescheduled left and right. At least where my DD's team is concerned.


----------



## dreamz (Mar 29, 2021)

A


JumboJack said:


> Not noticing anything out of the ordinary regarding rosters but games are being rescheduled left and right. At least where my DD's team is concerned.


At least you are playing and the games are being scheduled. Better than what's going on in the other leagues. I think reschedules are going to happen as clubs get their fields and we are seeing fields and times being filled in. I don't think they are reschedules as much as filling in the actual schedule. I'm just thankful we're playing again.


----------



## Dirtnap (Mar 30, 2021)

Guest player's everywhere..


----------



## crush (Mar 30, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Now that we are a few weeks into the SCDSL season-  What are we seeing out there with rosters?
> Any teams fold up at the last minute?  Are many kids playing more than 1 game per day to help fill in?
> What do you think things look like for Fall?


How does a parent or player maneuver in all this mess coach buck?  Thank God *my dd* ((My little GOAT)) is aging out of this.  Wow, I just heard a nightmare from a parent.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 30, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Now that we are a few weeks into the SCDSL season-  What are we seeing out there with rosters?
> Any teams fold up at the last minute?  Are many kids playing more than 1 game per day to help fill in?
> What do you think things look like for Fall?


For the 09 age group, the last minute format  change by SCDSL made it tough for some 09 teams to have enough players to go to 11 v 11.    Most 09 teams barely have 12-13 players so it will be interestng to see how many survive in the fall.  We have 12 but could easily lose 2 to 3 and then it's the race to get to 14 players for the fall.


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 30, 2021)

So these SCDSL players have been doing what exactly for a whole year? Presumably they formed rosters for a fall’20 season that never happened... and then they waited patiently for it to start in March 2021!? Was it possible for some to head over to ECNL or GA? Those leagues were and are operating.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 30, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> For the 09 age group, the last minute format  change by SCDSL made it tough for some 09 teams to have enough players to go to 11 v 11.    Most 09 teams barely have 12-13 players so it will be interestng to see how many survive in the fall.  We have 12 but could easily lose 2 to 3 and then it's the race to get to 14 players for the fall.


What last minute format change? Maybe I'm missing something, but 9s should be playing 9v9, 11v11 is *optional* and should be agreed upon both coaches.


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 30, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> What last minute format change? Maybe I'm missing something, but 9s should be playing 9v9, 11v11 is *optional* and should be agreed upon both coaches.


It’s their first year at 11 right


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 30, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> It’s their first year at 11 right


It will be in Fall, but not now


----------



## timbuck (Mar 30, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> So these SCDSL players have been doing what exactly for a whole year? Presumably they formed rosters for a fall’20 season that never happened... and then they waited patiently for it to start in March 2021!? Was it possible for some to head over to ECNL or GA? Those leagues were and are operating.


From my lens-  Some clubs had multiple teams in an age group with barely enough on each roster to field enough for a game.  During this lockdown, some players lost their love for soccer and quit.  Or they said "call me when there's a season. These zoom calls and practicing solo in a 8 foot square sucks."  If they played a tournament in Arizona, they borrowed from the other team or brought some guests along.  If they had a scrimmage- same thing.
Some teams played "Roster Chicken" -  Waiting for another club to blink and fold up a team to try and land enough players.
Some teams are hoping that their multiple teams in an age group don't have games at the same time so they can borrow players.

I think your ECNL/RL, GA and DPL rosters are pretty solid. It's the SCDSL teams that are scraping by.

It will be VERY interesting to see what happens in the summer/Fall.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 30, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> What last minute format change? Maybe I'm missing something, but 9s should be playing 9v9, 11v11 is *optional* and should be agreed upon both coaches.


When the spring season was announced, SCDSL said that 09 teams have a choice to play 9 v 9 or 11 v 11 brackets.   I guess they scrapped it right before the season started and then said all '09 teams will  play 11 v 11.   We can ask the other team to play 9 v 9 but that's not a mandate.  We played  9 v 11 on Sunday on 92 degree weather because the other coach refused to play 9 v 9.    CSL actually did it right, they said 9 v 9 for the 09 age group and those that want to play 11 v 11 can play in the 08 age bracket.   The funny thing is that this SCDSL spring season  according to the organizers doesnt really count but yet it does.


----------



## dreamz (Mar 30, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> When the spring season was announced, SCDSL said that 09 teams have a choice to play 9 v 9 or 11 v 11 brackets.   I guess they scrapped it right before the season started and then said all '09 teams will  play 11 v 11.   We can ask the other team to play 9 v 9 but that's not a mandate.  We played  9 v 11 on Sunday on 92 degree weather because the other coach refused to play 9 v 9.    CSL actually did it right, they said 9 v 9 for the 09 age group and those that want to play 11 v 11 can play in the 08 age bracket.   The funny thing is that this SCDSL spring season  according to the organizers doesnt really count but yet it does.


Why does it not count but yet it does?


----------



## Soccermom18 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mostly seeing guest players on 09 teams as expected since they are playing 11v11.  I feel bad for the 09 kids since they had to pivot and jump to playing with a bunch of guest players to fill their rosters.  On the flip side, lots of playing time for 2010 kids that need to fill the gap on an 09 team.


----------



## JumboJack (Mar 30, 2021)

dreamz said:


> Why does it not count but yet it does?


I think he said that because the SCDSL site says...

_*FORMAT FOR SPRING 2021:*_
*
7v7 games – no scores or standings

9v9 games – scores will be posted but no standings will be kept
*
_*11v11 games (all levels) – scores will be posted but no standings will be kept.*_

But yet the standings are being kept if you look at the website. I understand there will be no playoffs or any type of awards.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 30, 2021)

As you can see by the brackets, a percentage of teams have opted out of spring.

A percentage of parents have opted their kids out of playing.

Financial situations caused coaches to leave clubs and teams consolidated.

Teams are now figuring out how to play together after not having played together and not playing in a year and kids nervous about the virus, hence the huge number of 4-0 5-0 8-0 matches in flights where you normally see 1-1 draws.

We've basically entered a perfect storm and this spring for me is just glorified scrimmages.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 30, 2021)

notintheface said:


> As you can see by the brackets, a percentage of teams have opted out of spring.
> 
> A percentage of parents have opted their kids out of playing.
> 
> ...


Agreed.  Those teams that kept playing regardless of covid restrictions are in mid season form.  Those who just started playing dont have the game level fitness and are very rusty.    It should level out by the time tournament season begins.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 30, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Agreed.  Those teams that kept playing regardless of covid restrictions are in mid season form.  Those who just started playing dont have the game level fitness and are very rusty.   * It should level out by the time tournament season begins.*


You don't think there will be some spring/post spring team shakeups?


----------



## JumboJack (Mar 30, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Teams are now figuring out how to play together after not having played together and not playing in a year and kids nervous about the virus, hence the *huge number of 4-0 5-0 8-0 matches in flights where you normally see 1-1 draws.*


I think another reason could be teams either moving up or staying down in the wrong flight.


----------



## Soccermom18 (Mar 30, 2021)

JumboJack said:


> I think another reason could be teams either moving up or staying down in the wrong flight.


I agree some teams are not in the right flight.  If a team did really well in 2019 from a flight 2/3 tier and got moved up another tier but then the pandemic hit... that new now flight 1/2 team is probably struggling playing with previous teams of that level since this is their first time back.

I also want to add that scores could be from having guest players from higher tiers.


----------



## Dirtnap (Apr 1, 2021)

JumboJack said:


> I think he said that because the SCDSL site says...
> 
> _*FORMAT FOR SPRING 2021:*_
> 
> ...


Agreed! and as long as you put a score down some out there will still look at standings.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 1, 2021)

timbuck said:


> You don't think there will be some spring/post spring team shakeups?


Good point.  Typicallly you should see significant consolidation given that at this age (12 to 13 years)  alot of kids start dropping out of youth soccer.   If the new season starts in August, it will be a mad player movement rush between mid May to July.


----------



## notintheface (Apr 3, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Good point.  Typicallly you should see significant consolidation given that at this age (12 to 13 years)  alot of kids start dropping out of youth soccer.   If the new season starts in August, it will be a mad player movement rush between mid May to July.


I don't think we're likely to see May tryouts for that age range. Teams are generally playing their 2021-2022 lineups for the 2020-2021 (now spring) season. Possible that some teams are playing in the wrong flight and we'll see them move but really there's a lot of "who do I have on my team" happening right now.


----------



## Shooting Star (Apr 4, 2021)

notintheface said:


> I don't think we're likely to see May tryouts for that age range. Teams are generally playing their 2021-2022 lineups for the 2020-2021 (now spring) season. Possible that some teams are playing in the wrong flight and we'll see them move but really there's a lot of "who do I have on my team" happening right now.


Does anyone know when ecnl rosters  officially close this covid year?


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 4, 2021)

Shooting Star said:


> Does anyone know when ecnl rosters  officially close this covid year?


May 1st has been the rooster freeze date for ECNL and haven't seen or heard that change for 20-21. Must add players to the rosters by april 30th midnight.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Apr 5, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> May 1st has been the rooster freeze date for ECNL and haven't seen or heard that change for 20-21. Must add players to the rosters by april 30th midnight.


I would assume this year won’t follow previous years standards. 
Seasons are still in full force and tryouts aren’t scheduled at many clubs until May.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 5, 2021)

May 1st is the freeze date for the current season as the other poster said. ECNL has been running full go all around the country. They are not waiting on us. This is a national league and the rules are posted on their website.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 5, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> I would assume this year won’t follow previous years standards.
> Seasons are still in full force and tryouts aren’t scheduled at many clubs until May.


May 1st like I previously mentioned








						2020-21 ECNL Competition Rules
					

2020-2021 ECNL COMPETITION RULES                          2020-2021 ECNL COMPETITION RULES The Elite Clubs National League (“ECNL”) is a player development platform for elite  youth soccer players in the United States.  These Rules and Regulations (the “Regulations”) outline the rules fo...




					docs.google.com
				












						ECNL | Elite Clubs National League Shared Resources
					

Shared materials including COVID-19 resources, General Information, Rules, Regulations, Forms and Registration information.




					www.theecnl.com


----------



## soccermail2020 (Apr 10, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> I would assume this year won’t follow previous years standards.
> Seasons are still in full force and tryouts aren’t scheduled at many clubs until May.


 My bad, i was thinking we were talking about adding new players for the 2021-2022 season.  I see now that was not the conversation.


----------



## Speed (Apr 11, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> My bad, i was thinking we were talking about adding new players for the 2021-2022 season.  I see now that was not the conversation.


so what is the date for 2021-2022? We are new to ECNL


----------



## soccermail2020 (Apr 11, 2021)

From ECNL website


----------



## mlx (Apr 13, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Now that we are a few weeks into the SCDSL season-  What are we seeing out there with rosters?
> Any teams fold up at the last minute?  Are many kids playing more than 1 game per day to help fill in?
> What do you think things look like for Fall?


Looks like RSC B07 Flight 1 folded right after the season started... Sad for the kids.


----------

